#     1

## sirhc

!

1 8.3,  3.0.   -     2 ,  . ,     (  2.5 ),         (    /,   ,   ). 

       . -   ,              ...    ?    ,  . 

,     ?

----------


## Lizavetta

*sirhc*,                .  3-      .          (        - )

----------


## sirhc

> *sirhc*,                .  3-      .          (        - )


,       ( ). ,    - -   ,         ,     ,     ,   ,     .

    ?      ,        ...    ?

----------



----------


## Lizavetta

*sirhc*,     " "?        3-      (  ,     -    "    "

----------


## sirhc

> 


     ?  ,     -     ,   "  " -    ,           - .

 -    ? ,      2010  2011 ,     2013  -    ,    - ...

----------


## sirhc

> *sirhc*,     " "?        3-      (  ,     -    "    "


!     ! , !  !!!

----------


## xyliganka

.   , -   ...    - ,        ,    .   ?

----------


## Lizavetta

> , -   ...


     .   3-    ?        ?    -

----------

